# Possibly looking for a projector - Need recommendations



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,
I will be going back to college this weekend.. I will be living in an apartment with 5 other people (3 were on my dorm floor last year). Last year our RA was able to get us a projector for movies/tv shows (walking dead). However, we were all thinking about getting our own projector and use it for the 3 years we have left together.

I never looked into getting a projector before so I am not sure what is good and what is bad.. It would be nice to get 1080p.. but if that brings the price up too much we can do with a lower resolution.
As for the price range, I don't really know what to expect.. Nothing expense! (We are college students!!!)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Check the avsforum. All of the home theater information you could ever want or need. You will be reading for days.


----------



## kiwi2000 (Mar 20, 2007)

Buy new get one with the longest warranty you can find.
Purchase additional warranty or put it on Visa. I get an additional year warranty with Visa purchases.

Panasonic makes dependable models at several price points.
Sometimes Panasonic offers free extended warranty as is the case now in my area.
You will also have to consider a mount, chief makes a good product.
And a screen either fixed or pull down.
Sometimes you can negotiate for these items with the purchase.
Also consider a second lamp this item as well is sometimes included.

How will you get A/C to the projector? Will you need to hire an electrician?
What room is it going in?
Can you black out the area?


----------

